# This sort of thing frustrates me :(



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

I shot this girl an email. The hedgie looks so sweet and I hope she decides not to breed her!








​


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

That annoys me.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I started reading, twitched, kept reading, and it just kept getting worse and worse. Albino = rare? Hedgies in heat? _Really??_ *headdesks forever*


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm also a big Grammar Nazi (I don't claim to have perfect grammar though! So don't start pointing out my mistakes, I know I have some.) so the mistakes made annoyed me more. Of course, I was more upset about breeding the hedgie.


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

Albinos are defiantly not rare. I see lots of breeders always have them for sale. Hedgies also do not go into heat but are induced ovulators. This lady does not know much about breeding and I really hope she changes her mind.


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

What's also annoying is that she's breeding to a random male. It'd be different if she knew about breeding them in general, and had a male that she knows the background of instead of just finding some random male.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

While that's annoying, the worst part to me by far is the comment about being in heat. If you don't even know enough about your animal to know _how_ it breeds, you shouldn't be even thinking about breeding it. :x


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Lilysmommy said:


> If you don't even know enough about your animal to know _how_ it breeds, you shouldn't be even thinking about breeding it. :x


Hear, hear!

People are so ridiculously stupid.


----------

